# Any Jet jons with electric trim?



## swlamarshrunner (Feb 24, 2015)

Just wondering if any of the jet jons on here have electric trim on the pump and if it makes much of a difference? Not talking trim tabs. Reason I ask is because I am about to build my jet jon and have an option to use a 2stroke jet ski powerplant with trim that I already have or I was looking at buying a 4stroke seadoo that needed some work but it doesn't have trim. 

I already have the boat and it's 18ft long with a 52inch bottom, I'm not sure if the electric trim would make that much of a difference? Looking for input from others that have electric trim and how well it works.....


----------



## Flat_Bottum (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes, I have electric trim on mine. I am running a 14' Polar Kraft with a '94 Polaris SL 750. The ski had trim on it so I adapted it to work on the boat. I love the trim function and in my case, it comes in handy and is very noticeable. I usually leave it just a hair higher than mid way (sorry, I dont know the terminology) and that works out pretty good. IMO, I would want trim no matter what it was I had on the water.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Feb 25, 2015)

I think the fuel economy of the 4 stroke sea doo trumps the power trim. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## brianb2247 (Feb 26, 2015)

had it on the last pump setup ,wasnt really impressed converting to reverse instead


----------



## tigfisher (Feb 26, 2015)

i have a manual trim on mine that has 4 settings. from 1 nozzle down to 4 nozzle up.
i usually take off with the nozzle down and switch to setting 3 to cruise.
it also helps to take off on shallow water and plane instantly
you can also use the trim to adjust bow height if its weighted down 
on setting 4 it throws a 20ft roostertail , like a jet-o-vator


----------



## swlamarshrunner (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. I've decided to use the 2stroke power plant with the electric trim. 

The seadoo I was looking at buying was an 06 with the 4tec engine but had been flipped and water got into the engine. The owner seemed pretty honest about it and told me it hadn't been started until all the water was out and oil changed about 3times. He also said the gauges were out and was only ran on a hose after being flipped last year. He went to dewinterize it a couple wks ago and got a new battery on it but it just makes a tick noise when he goes to start it. It sounds like a solenoid or bad connection to me but then again, who knows. Engine could of had water in it still and got locked up, something electrical could be bad and I wouldn't really have a way to check any internals out before purchasing. 

The donor is going to be my 2001 Kawasaki Ultra 150. 1200cc 145hp triple cylinder 2stroke. I ran it today on the gps and saw 62.63mph. I just finished going through it and tuning it up. Pretty happy with how it runs. I also have another 2001 ultra 150 that is identical to it, but it is just missing the engine. Thats a plus because I will have spare parts for the pump, exhaust, electrical, etc.


----------

